# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  LOG: Test E 400mg/wk 12 weeks, First cycle in long time (w/hcg)

## MODO

Hey all. It seems no-one wants to do low dose cycles anymore. Everyone wants 500+ test with oral kickstarts... When I was researching my cycle and looking for low dose pure test logs I could hardly find any. I remember having this problem years ago as well. So... I figured I would make one! I don't expect to impress anyone, but if I can show some newbs that you don't need a truck full of androgens for a good first cycle then I will be happy. 
(also hopefully keeping a public log will motivate me to work my hardest)

*Goal:* Clean gains, minimal side effects. 
26 y/o, 6' tall, 190 lbs starting weight (today).

*Cycle:*
*Test Enanthate 400 mg/wk for 12 weeks*. pin E3D.
*HCG 500 IU/wk for weeks 4-13*. pin E3D
*Adex 0.25 mg EOD for weeks 3-14*. _<-- added after feedback_
(no frontload, no kickstart)
-other support: vitamin C, B12, multivitamin, fish oil, and lipid stabil.

*PCT:*
Nolva @40/20/20/20
Clomid @75/50/50/50

*Diet:*
150-200g protein per day depending on schedule
Carbs and fat... well... years ago I was a hardcore macro-counter. I hated it. And after years of training I feel I know my body and metabolism quite well, and I've learned how to instinctively eat. I have no dreams of competing, atleast for now, and so I personally think that obsessive macro-counting is an unnecessary stress for me. This is a hobby for me, not a job.

*Training:*
1) Chest/tris
2) Back/bis
3) Shoulders/hams
4) Quads/calves
-I insert my rest days in-between the workouts as I see fit, completing all four routines once every 6-8 days... depending on soreness and heaviness of lifts.
-abs are done once to twice a week on days that I feel particularly energetic.

*Recent Lifts / Best Recent Sets:*
*please remember I train for looks, and subscribe firmly to a "it's not how big it is, it's how you use it" philosophy (contracting the muscle, strict form, etc.). But these weights can serve as baselines to gauge improvement*
Chin-Ups: 13 reps body weight (190 lbs)
Bench: 225 lbs x7 reps
Leg Press: 3 plates a side x12 reps
Lying Ham Curls: 90 lbs x12 reps

(I will be lifting heavier with legs now... keep reading for more explanation on that

*PHOTOGRAPHS:*
These pictures were taken after not lifting for 2 days and no preworkout supps for a week. *I didn't want to falsely pump up my appearance*... although it was super tempting. I wanted to get an HONEST reference album that will be of actual value later on. Also, this isn't my "genetic max" (if such a thing can truly be attained), but given my demanding professional life we can consider this to be nearly as good as it gets. 

*IMPORTANT NOTES:* I recently switched from a cross-training style workout that I had been doing for quite some time. It was all pushups, chinups, jump squats and such nonsense! So if you are wondering why my wheels are flat or other... well, that's why. I did it for sports leagues I had been previously playing in and it worked great for performance. 2 months ago I switched back to my lifting routine as above because I miss the heavy weights and size. After a few months of conditioning/adaption to adjust to the old routine, I feel my joints are ready for some serious growth again! ps- gained over 10 lbs in those last two months, so was doing something right.

*Cycle History:* Back in 2010, I did a 500 mg/wk cycle for like 4 months or something stupid. I was too young, I was a total idiot, and I payed for it with a terrible recovery. Luckily I regained full testicular function. Initially I kept some of my gains, but a stressful career change caused me to eventually lose everything over the following 2 years and drop down to as low as 170 lbs.... but that's a few years in the past now.
Basically, I kind of consider myself a first time cycler, since my current status is carrying over no gains from my cycle in 2010.

Anyway, hopefully some bros get some use out of this and hopefully I don't humiliate myself too badly in the process. 
Also any advice on my terrible posing technique would be appreciated.

First pin was today! Here goes nothing!

----------


## MODO

Damn the injection site hurts this morning. I'm using 25 gauge. You don't even feel it go in, but takes a long time to push. And since I was a bit nervous, let's just say I had trouble keeping 'er steady that whole time haha. Gave myself an intramuscular oil tattoo I think... no infection signs though.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

sounds like you have the background, knowledge and experience to make this log very beneficial.

With so many "more is better" posts out there, its refreshing to see someone do a true risk v. benefit analysis and go with an approach that should produce nice gains with far fewer sides.

I wish I could eat like you. I thought I could, but determined that I have to count. I don't eat near as much as I thought when left to my own guessing.

Your call on the A.I. If you aren't prone to gyno, maybe it won't be a problem at 400mg. It will be interesting to see (especially since I won't be the one dealing with it if it happens, lol).

Best wishes and keep up the log. I look forward to learning from it.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

also, try warming up your gear in a bowl of hot water for 5-10 minutes before injecting. I did it and found that it reduced PIP significantly.

----------


## kelkel

Great thread layout Modo.
Don't agree with the lack of AI. Your E will rise and it simply makes no sense to not control it with a minimum AI dosage. At least get it tested midway....
I'd also start your hcg earlier, but it's subjective.

Subscribed.

----------


## MODO

Thanks guys, been looking forward to this forever and hoping to do it right this time.  :Big Grin: 

I dunno about the hot water haha. I mean I understand why you do it, but I'm super paranoid about maintaining sterile instruments and vials.

kelkel I will for sure do a midway test if I can find a place around here that will do one without a physician's order!

But in the mean time I will post strength changes, side effects, and probably a monthly picture or two.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> I dunno about the hot water haha. I mean I understand why you do it, but I'm super paranoid about maintaining sterile instruments and vials.


I am, too; but I figure that the outside of the vial isn't sterile to begin with -so a little hot water won't hurt.

you may have to do the private lab thing for blood work. I have found it quick, simple and convenient (unlike trying to get my doctor to order what I want).

good luck.

----------


## MODO

Man, I feel like my endurance is already up. Strength hasn't changed, as I would expect. But I doubled the amount of sets I did at my heaviest weight before reducing the weight. I mean, I know it's only been a day... but god damn. If this is a placebo affect then let me know where I can get me a bottle of sugar pills. I haven't had this much get-up-and-go in I don't know how long.

----------


## MODO

> Don't agree with the lack of AI. Your E will rise and it simply makes no sense to not control it with a minimum AI dosage.


After more reading and thinking I've decided to start adex and keep on it while on cycle when I start HCG in a few weeks.

Big thanks to kelkel and everyone else who kept trying to get the message across my thick skull.

I've edited my initial post to reflect this.

----------


## MODO

Pin today in opposite leg was super smooth. I tried the warm water bath trick, just made sure the water didn't come higher than half way up the vial by letting it rest in a small cup. I also injected faster than last time, and I was able to support the pin better by putting my hand beneath the syringe rather than pincering it from above with my fingers. Overall all, REMARKABLY less post injection pain. My right leg from first pin still hurts, and my left leg already feels better than the right haha.

Of course it probably made a big difference that I was less nervous/shaky this time too

edit: as the day goes in, it's tightening up just like the right side did lol. Spoke too soon. But was initially better so the changes helped I think.

edit #2 (feb 24): so I tried another injection without the warm water trick and just did it at room temperature. There is no difference for me, so long as the gear is at least room temperature. I think my increased comfort from last time when I tried the warm water came from increased stability holding the needle.

----------


## MODO

Huge pumps the last two workouts, painful even. Don't feel stronger yet but I really believe my endurance is up. It's like I can keep repping "past failure", and get a huge but sometimes painful pump.

----------


## MODO

Close to two weeks in, and here are some of the things I've noticed in the last day or two:

-A small, but definite, increase in sex drive.
-Water retention / bloating. Minor, but noticeable.
-Weigh 195 lbs (from 190), haven't weighed this much in years. Likely mostly water.
-Pumps are still noticeably bigger during lifting.
-Feel like I have more endurance, and _maybe_ a tiny bit more strength.

So things are starting to work! I think these findings imply that my estrogen may be on it's way up as well. I was supposed to start adex in a few days anyways. so I will just start it today at 0.25 mg EOD.

I'm happy I waited on the adex, if only to be able to get a feel for the test before adding another drug on top of it, but I think it's time to start.

----------


## Megalomaniac

I will be following your log man! I am 28 and finally thinking of testing out a 8-12 week cycle. I was curious about going lower than 500mg as well mostly due to fear and side effects. I look forward to seeing your future posts.

----------


## jdc91gt

Excellent log. Keep us posted. Thanks. jdc

----------


## MODO

Thanks guys.

a few updates:
-sex drive up way more than I thought haha.
-this week I noticed my athletic performance in casual sports increase like night and day. Particularly reflexes and endurance. Even noticing big reflex differences in actions like accidentally bumping a glass of water and reacting super fast to catch it before it falls. This is nuts! Feel like spiderman.
-notice a bit of strength. Added 20 lbs to my flat bench like it was nothing, which is a big deal to me since I have been plateaued at bench for many months now.

-My testosterone is definitely supra-physiologic at this point, but it is still working it's way up to being stable/maximum for this cycle. Looking forward to the weeks to come!

-Did notice since started adex that I kinda felt meno-pausey the first few days. Hot flashes, increased body temp, racing heart and maybe palpitations. I think these symptoms have gone away, if they don't I'll have to cut the dose a bit I think.

196.2 lbs this morning!

----------


## MODO

Oh, and most importantly, ZERO testosterone related side effects. Not even acne/oily skin. I know it's early, but I seem to be tolerating the 400mg well.

----------


## MODO

HCG started today... pretty uneventful. I'm taking the newb way out and using slin pins. My measurement technique is far too sloppy to combine it with my test pin. (I do way too much pushing and pulling to get the dose right and I would end up with my test and hcg bottles full of the wrong stuff.)

Other than that nothing new. Noticing my self confidence and self esteem has shot way up. I'm not angry on gear, but I do get noticeably more confident!

----------


## Rellim

I'm enjoying this thread. I'm also on my first cycle and its 400mgs of test like yourself MODO. I'm taking 80mgs of anavar with it.

I'm 3 weeks in and noticed all the same things you mentioned, like the faster reflexes and increased confidence. I'm wondering if you notice a real difference in muscle hardness? Mine seem more solid feeling than ever before in my life but that might be the var, and I wonder if just test alone would give a similar feeling. Because adding the 80mgs/day of anavar to this cycle made it much more expensive. So if MODO reports that a test only cycle is giving nearly as good results I may drop the anavar next time. I like the anavar but at 8 pills per day it added hundreds of dollars to the cost of this cycle.

Please keep the log going and best wishes MODO!

----------


## < <Samson> >

It's been 2 years since my 1st cycle of test only @ 450mg a week. Nothing else - I grew like a weed, I got way fat due to a shity diet. But, I still retained 15+ pounds of LBM after shedding all of my fat & water


Test alone if legit is strong as hell. But, the added var has to give you way more hardness. Some aas just does that more than test alone. 


GL

----------


## MODO

Well I feel like I'm a bit harder already, and the adex is keeping me really dry. It's all about diet. If your diet is clean then you can pile on some hard legit mass, and the adex helps prevent a bloat from hiding that.

Will var give EXTRA hardness beyond this? Maybe... is it worth the money for a recreational user? Probably not.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I still have not ran var due to cost. I might this summer though

I kind of believe there are better more cost effective injectable alternatives to var. 


But, yeah man - test alone is a world of difference. & diet is key - dry diet = dry gains


I wanted to get big & fast. A dry diet would have worked, but I just did not have the discipline to pound 3500+ cal of clean food

----------


## thephoenix25

subbed

----------


## MODO

did I mention the vascularity? Holy eff...

As for strength, noticing the start of an increase. Benching 275 for a couple, which I wouldn't have tried before starting the gear. (Previously was stuck at 225x7). Also started chin ups using a 25lb plate, but just getting used to that movement again so not many reps. And my endurance continues to go up. I can lift to a failure that I forgot existed haha.

My shirts are definitely tighter and I am seeing certain muscle attachment points "pop" more in the mirror when I move around.

2 months left? Holy eff... I'm on track to be very happy!

PS- have been on the HCG for a few half-lives now, no noticeable side effects. Maybe some acne/oily skin, but that could be coinciding with my peaking test level, or this unseasonably warm weather even.

Feeling invincible!

----------


## Schmicc

How's your ticker going? Have u noticed it pumping harder?

----------


## MODO

> How's your ticker going? Have u noticed it pumping harder?


So I cut the adex down to 0.20 EOD and the heart symptoms went away. Recently I tried to taper it back to 0.25 and like clockwork the palpitations / forceful beats came back. But it seems to happen less often this time. I'm going to stick with the 0.25 for a week and see if it gets better.

----------


## MODO

**5 WEEK PROGRESS UPDATE W/ PHOTO**

Strength:
Chin-Ups: initially 13 reps body weight, now 16 reps.
Bench: initially 225 lbs x7 reps, now 275x2 for the first set and 225x5 on the second.
Leg Press: initially 3 plates a side x12 reps, now 4 plates x 10 reps.

body weight: started at 190 lbs, now 198.

Photograph: Sorry the angle is a little different, so it makes the progress look less flattering. Try to focus in on details like the bicep peak and forearm structure both in the side-chest pic. I think maybe my BF% might have gone down too? Or maybe the muscles are just poking out of the same BF% more prominently. Remember that any change you see in this 2 dimensional picture, try to imagine that proportion of change 360 degrees around the muscles!

Everywhere I go I'm getting comments on how "jacked" I'm getting, and all my friends are cracking steroid jokes. (remember I gained 10 lbs clean prior to this cycle, so it's been an impressive change to them).

7 weeks to go, just getting started! Not too shabby so far for a *400mg/wk cycle with no frontload or kickstart*.

...and yeah, I tanned haha

----------


## pumping_iron86

Impressive gains and great log! Thanks for the updates!

----------


## MODO

Thanks!

Also for anyone curious, I've been back at the 0.25 EOD adex dose for a bit and the heart symptoms seem to be few and far between, or maybe even gone all together.

Next cycle I will taper up with the adex rather than start at 0.25, see if that makes a difference... and also give me a bit more proof that the adex was causing the forceful beats.

----------


## MODO

Also, still experiencing ZERO test side effects other than mild hypogonadism, which was easily remedied by hcg .

Other than that, nothing, not even acne. Of course I am still experiencing increased self confidence, sex drive, energy, reflexes, etc. But I don't really tend to think of those as side effects... they are more like "therapeutic" effects to me!  :Big Grin: 

The vascularity at the gym is kinda getting on my nerves a bit though. I mean, I love the look of the spider web on my delts during DB raises, but it's making it really hard to keep my lying believable haha.

----------


## Schmicc

All look good man. I'm half way through week 3 of 500mg test a week, I've got a little bit of nut shrinkage, elevated heart rate and the odd forceful heart pumping like u said. Oh and the skin on my face is a bit oily but no pimples.

----------


## jeapordy

Based on your experience so far, would you start the cycle using hcg and adex from the beginning?

----------


## MODO

> Based on your experience so far, would you start the cycle using hcg and adex from the beginning?


Good question. And no, I wouldn't. 

The HCG is for stimulating your testes while endogenous testosterone is shut down. This shut down does not occur immediately... As long as you start it in the first month you should be able to stimulate your testes enough to have the desired effect of minimizing desensitization.

And double no for starting adex earlier! I'm on test E, and so my testosterone levels didn't start to get ridiculous for a few weeks, and didn't peak until about 6 weeks. Adex acts WAY faster. In my mostly theoretical opinion, if you took adex in the first week I would bet your estrogen would tank, which is bad. I kept a close eye on myself, and as soon as I saw bloating (an early sign hormones are significantly changing) I hopped on adex.

Also, by staggering my drug start dates, I was able to observe the acute effects (good or bad) of each drug. Obvious benefits, because an individual may react differently to each new batch of each drug from each new lab.

If you need target dates, my opinion would be to start adex after 2 weeks and the HCG after 3 or 4 weeks.

----------


## MODO

And to clarify my above response... in case you saw my note earlier about me getting a bit of hypogonadism... that happened because my HCG dose was too low. I had been on the HCG for a good while before my tests shrunk... wrong dose.

----------


## MODO

Put up 295 on the bench one time with good form... almost had a second rep but spotter had to give it a tiny push. Feeling pretty damn good about my side-goal of benching 3 plates again  :Big Grin: , shouldn't be much longer!

(pre-cycle: 225lbs x7 reps, as of Feb 11th)

----------


## thephoenix25

Been lurking for a while so I just thought I'd say I'm enjoying reading your updates and info of your cycle. Good job!

----------


## Justme1

Good stuff! Really enjoying reading this thread!

----------


## MODO

Thanks guys, it's really motivating to know people are watching.

199 lbs this morning. Total of 9 lbs gained so far! I really feel like that is mostly lean mass, because between the adex and my diet I've taken on little to no water or fat.

This week has sucked for diet and training (and by sucked I mean still better than average joe, but worse than my usual). Have been abnormally busy, but things are coming back together now.

I have noticed minor acne this week  :Frown: . And here I though I had totally avoided it. But it is easily controlled with topical OTC's like oxyclean, etc. Quite the difference though... my first cycle years ago I had acne in the first few weeks. But read my into cycle-history and there won't be any mystery as to why that happened.

----------


## MODO

315 on the bench. boom! haha

did two sets of one rep each before dropping to 275.

feels good to be back

----------


## Lee_1978

Cool log, I'm keeping tabs on this.

Have you noticed anymore changes in vascularity/muscle definition?

It's interesting, because I'm planning a cycle soon, but I'm hesitant on using HCG due to keeping my natural test production running, which could advertently effect estrogen levels in the body, and as I'm already prone to gyno,this is something I'd like to avoid.

----------


## MODO

> Cool log, I'm keeping tabs on this. Have you noticed anymore changes in vascularity/muscle definition? It's interesting, because I'm planning a cycle soon, but I'm hesitant on using HCG due to keeping my natural test production running, which could advertently effect estrogen levels in the body, and as I'm already prone to gyno,this is something I'd like to avoid.


My vascularity peaked at a month. Frankly, I don't want anymore of it lol, I have plenty now.

Muscarity... well if you mean size then I believe I'm still gaining. As far as definition or body fat % I am just trying to stay where I'm at with that and eat lots to promote clean growth, so haven't gone down in bf% but that is the plan!

Honestly, I'm not going to be a monster at the end of this cycle. But that was never the plan!

As for HCG ... If you are gyno prone wouldn't you run adex anyway? And if that's the case, you have nothing to fear from HCG.

Now, based on my past experience, I would say the HCG makes pretty much zero difference regarding sides or gains when you are running test. It's entirely a preventative measure to help with a smooth recovery... well here's hoping that's what it does anyway.

----------


## MODO

So here's something I found interesting. I'm feeling more "adrenaline"-y lately, if that makes sense. I know I said earlier how I have been feeling more confident and noticed my physical reflexes were getting quicker, but this is something different. 

Like you know when you get pinched, or slapped, or rip of a band-aid and you get that sudden, small rush of a warm tingly feeling in your chest. Like as if your body just dumped a bit of adrenaline in to your system? Hard to describe if you haven't felt it. Anyway, those "adrenaline dumps" feel strong out of proportion lately. Ripping off a band-aid today, that small pain stimulus gave me a fairly reasonable "adrenaline dump". Once and awhile I even feel that rush a bit at rest, for no reason, with no stimuli around to blame.

Weird? I remember feeling this way back during my first cycle, and I didn't have a heart attack back then so hopefully it's nothing!

----------


## Lee_1978

How's the cycle going?

----------


## MODO

> How's the cycle going?


It's going great. Have to try and remember to weigh myself in the morning, haven't in awhile (I only weigh in pre-breakfast for consistency).

I got an extra rep on my 3 plate bench today. So pre cycle I was doing 225x7 max effort. Today I did 315x2, then did a few sets of 275, and as a last set dropped it to 225 and still squeezed out 225x7 at the end! So my final set after being fatigued is equal to my precycle max effort!

I like to use bench as my strength gauging exercise because it's the only big exercise that I do identically each time. I tend to vary my other exercises a lot which makes it hard to use them as strength measures.

Looking fairly bulky. I don't want to post a pic since I only have 2-3 weeks left and I'll be doing post cycle pics soon. Damn can't believe it's almost over... don't want it to be.

My forearms are blowing up but they are very fatigued and overtrained. I don't train them directly, but they are used in almost everything after all. If it weren't for me being so close to done I'd take a week off to recharge. Next time I will take 5-7 days off at the 6-8 week area to let my forearms recharge and catch up.

Am noticing more shoulder acne. This still remains my only negative side effect (that has symptoms anyway).

Update on that Lipid Stabil stuff. I was taking it to control cholesterol on cycle... I stopped it awhile ago. It was giving me terrible gas all of the time, and it was getting really embarrassing, so I ditched it!

----------


## Lee_1978

> It's going great. Have to try and remember to weigh myself in the morning, haven't in awhile (I only weigh in pre-breakfast for consistency).
> 
> I got an extra rep on my 3 plate bench today. So pre cycle I was doing 225x7 max effort. Today I did 315x2, then did a few sets of 275, and as a last set dropped it to 225 and still squeezed out 225x7 at the end! So my final set after being fatigued is equal to my precycle max effort
> 
> I like to use bench as my strength gauging exercise because it's the only big exercise that I do identically each time. I tend to vary my other exercises a lot which makes it hard to use them as strength measures.
> 
> Looking fairly bulky. I don't want to post a pic since I only have 2-3 weeks left and I'll be doing post cycle pics soon. Damn can't believe it's almost over... don't want it to be.
> 
> My forearms are blowing up but they are very fatigued and overtrained. I don't train them directly, but they are used in almost everything after all. If it weren't for me being so close to done I'd take a week off to recharge. Next time I will take 5-7 days off at the 6-8 week area to let my forearms recharge and catch up.
> ...



Excellent stuff! Can you tell me how you're responding to lagging muscle parts on cycle? Have you noticed any improvement in areas which were resistant to growth pre-cycle?

----------


## MODO

> Excellent stuff! Can you tell me how you're responding to lagging muscle parts on cycle? Have you noticed any improvement in areas which were resistant to growth pre-cycle?


I would say the two areas I have the hardest time with are quads and lats. I can get them to grow strong and thick... but I can't get them really big and wide to capture that bodybuilder look.

Now on cycle, the trick I use is to hit them with is high volume, and do some really high rep sets that go way past my pain barrier. I just keep pumping and repping longer and harder than I ever could and it hurts like hell but I keep going. And yes! I would say I am seeing growth in those parts I never could naturally. But it would take me another cycle to really get a nice lat or leg spread.

Also, the one thing that I never can seem to grow naturally is my calves... But they have definitely put on noticeable size this cycle. And I didn't change the way I train them one bit.

So yes cycling does allow me to catch up lagging muscles, but ONLY if I take advantage of the cycle and train those parts like a beast. "If you do what you always did then you will get what you always got." (except calves, my calves are weird that way)

----------


## MODO

Damn it! I think I miscalculated my HCG dilution. I might have one shot left in the bottom of the vial. I don't really want to drop $140 on 5000 IU to use it for a week and then throw it out... maybe I'll just skip the next hcg shot or two and take everything that's left in the vial in one shot at the end of my cycle.

----------


## MODO

Wicked bad forearm pumps lately. And sore forearms the day after my workouts. I think that they aren't keeping pace with the other muscles. They are definitely holding me back.

----------


## Lee_1978

I hope when I go on cycle I get that problem; my forearms have always been so tough to train.

----------


## MODO

> I hope when I go on cycle I get that problem; my forearms have always been so tough to train.


I never train them directly. I just use enough volume on my upper body lifts that they get a hell of a workout, and they get big in the process. If I did actual forearm exercises I'd look like Popeye.

Things I NEVER train with direct exercises:
-lower back, traps, forearms.

If you have a well rounded workout, these muscles groups will get lots of work as secondary muscles. (ie. pull ups, deadlifts, etc.)

----------


## MODO

Feeling like a genius. Going on a trip soon and trying to figure out how to bring my adex. Well, with the pills I have 0.25 mg of adex powder is not much at all. So I'm gonna pack a few "empty" shaker cups (those crappy little ones that look more like tupperware) beside my protein bottle in my suit case and put 0.25 mg of adex powder in each. By the time you roll the cups around a few times the powder disperses evenly and you can't even really see it any more! Then shake with pure water before use at my destination and BOOM! single dose of liquidex in each cup.

Of course, I would never use this trick to get past customs... because breaking the law is bad, and any attempt you make to do so is at your own risk.

Is adex even illegal? Either way, I am worried about my coworkers seeing it.

----------


## MODO

Well, last pin tomorrow morning. This is bitter sweet for sure. On one hand I'm tired of pinning and my body is starting to wear out (joints hurt, forearms overtrained, etc.) On the other hand I've made the gains I was looking for.

I'm gonna take the next 7 days off of the gym. I need to recover my joints and small muscles while my test levels are still high. This way I can workout 100% and fight to keep my gains in pct.

Pictures soon.

----------


## derekkpapa1

Good log nice info-read 
Good luck thru pct keep eating good and training hard right thru

----------


## MODO

Well here is the damage:

Started at 190 lbs body weight, now about 208 lbs.

Started benching 225x7, now can do 315x3.

Started doing 13 pull-ups, now can do 17.

Pictures coming hopefully tomorrow. Would have had them tonight, but computer keeps crashing on me.

----------


## MODO

Shameless gym selfies, cuz why not. Real photos tonight.

----------


## MODO

Here are the final photos. Apologies that the quality and editing sucks. Makes it hard to see the gains. Should have used a real camera instead of my phone. Lesson learned.



Over all I'd say I'm happy with it given the lose doses I was on. Now I can continue to slowly progress upward. I feel I'm trucking forth at a good enough pace that is way faster than genetically possible, but still believable so that I don't get in shit at work!

----------


## thephoenix25

Thats some really nice work, well done! Have enjoyed reading your log. Good luck with your PCT.

Keep us updated during your PCT.

----------


## MODO

> Thats some really nice work, well done! Have enjoyed reading your log. Good luck with your PCT. Keep us updated during your PCT.


Thanks!

And thanks to everyone else who was watching. It definitely made me work harder.

I will keep you guys updated on pct, which starts today. No changes so far, except feeling more energetic. (Long AAS use seems to fatigue me.)

----------


## Chicagotarsier

This is my fourth time reading your log. Thank you for the effort to share your results and progress. I would like to comment your chest definitely increased like a beast and a general overall bulk gain and fat loss to go with it. Well done on a 12 week cycle. I have a couple of questions:

Now off for almost 2 weeks where is your weight at? Are you seeing much weight loss due to fluid loss?

What would you have changed (done differently) with your workout routine if you knew then what you know now?

When do you feel the gains to your non chest started to slow? I assume the exceptional gain on chest is because it was your core exercise and was "focused" on in form and reps more than the others. Could you give a guess at the week? 

Thank you again for the log. it is great to see what 400 mg of test and hard work with diet can do.

----------


## MODO

> Now off for almost 2 weeks where is your weight at? Are you seeing much weight loss due to fluid loss? What would you have changed (done differently) with your workout routine if you knew then what you know now? When do you feel the gains to your non chest started to slow? I assume the exceptional gain on chest is because it was your core exercise and was "focused" on in form and reps more than the others. Could you give a guess at the week? Thank you again for the log. it is great to see what 400 mg of test and hard work with diet can do.


Thanks man. Off for two weeks hasn't really changed anything. My strength is roughly the same, maybe slightly lower but could just be in my head. I feel less bloated now and maybe look a bit more cut, but the changes aren't huge yet. No significant body weight change yet. But since I used such a low dose and plus arimidex , I won't be losing the fabled 10-20 lbs of water that people in bigger cycles do in pct because I simply never retained that much water to begin with.

My chest always does seem to grow faster. My body just seems to be put together in a way that favours bench. Maybe that's what caused me to like bench so much? I train all muscles equally hard, but bench seems to pull ahead of the rest for me. Mind you, bench is the only exercise that I try 1 rep maxes for, maybe I need to find a way to do that for my lats and legs too! It's just that I'm over protective of my lower back, which makes me cautious of 1 rep max squats, deads, etc.

All of my gains seemed to slow after 8 weeks. The first six weeks I rocketed up, but the third month made relatively little progress. I guess that leads me to what I would do differently... I stayed on the same diet all the way through, but maybe upping my calories in the third month would have helped encourage a bit for growth in the last half of the cycle. Remember though that a cycles gains is going to plateau eventually, I've found this usually occurs at two months.

You've given me a lot to think about regarding my chest growth. I think I will start instituting a 1 rep max chin up (weighted), or leg press, etc. for all my muscle groups and see if that has been what has held be back all these years. Worth a shot.

----------


## MODO

To add to above, regarding the drugs I wouldn't change anything. Everything I did was bang on the money based on what I know. Maybe I would have tapered the adex up slower since I didn't tolerate it very well, but that's it.

----------


## MODO

On second thought, I don't think I would change my diet at 2 months. I mean, if I wanted to maximize my gains, then of course that would be the best thing to do for sure. But I don't care about getting huge-mongous right now. I want to keep my diet at a sustainable level that balances the gains of dieting against the stress of it. After all, I'm not competing in any near future.

So would I have changed how much I ate? No.
Should someone looking to maximize gains up the calories in the third month? Probably.

----------


## MODO

So far things are good.

Weight is down to 200 lbs, but strength hasn't really changed. Maybe a small loss in strength but still benching 3 plates for two reps.

Weight change is mostly water loss I'm assuming.

----------


## Sammy28

Nice read bro keep it up

----------


## Lee_1978

Great read - you're in awesome shape.

----------


## MODO

Thx guys

----------


## xjbone

Awesome post Modo. Our starting physiques are very similar so this is a great inspiration to me. I plan on doing my first Test-only cycle in September...can't wait!!

----------


## MODO

Glad I could be of help, best of luck in September! Don't be afraid to make a log or ask questions.

----------


## MODO

Sorry it's been awhile but here's an update on pct!

So I had some social and work related factors that came in to play, and I made the decision to extend my cycle for awhile at a cruise dose. The lower dose helped reduce the strain of the added time on the cycle, while still meeting my needs professionally and socially.

Last test pin was 3 weeks ago. Last HCG was 10 days ago. Last week, I started Nolva/Clomid at 40/100 per day. 3 more weeks to go.

So far, I feel physically better than I did at the height of my cycle and happy to be done pinning for now. In the gym I haven't changed, except I lost one rep off my heaviest bench but that's it. In the mirror I visibly take up less space by looking less bloated, but when I flex it's clear the muscles are the same size.

Some minor fat gain since I stopped pinning, gonna have to diet up my diet in pct.

No sexual side effects; I can still stand at attention and all is well down there. So far, so good.

----------


## MODO

Oh man I am as hard as a rock in pct. You really don't realize how much water you have until it starts to run off.

----------


## thephoenix25

Great to hear you are doing well in your pct, I'm just about to start mine. How is your mood, motivation, concentration etc? I guess I'm more concerned at this point about turning into an emotional wreak than loosing gains lol. Will be glad to be done with the pins for now though. Good luck, and congrats on your success.

----------


## MODO

> Great to hear you are doing well in your pct, I'm just about to start mine. How is your mood, motivation, concentration etc? I guess I'm more concerned at this point about turning into an emotional wreak than loosing gains lol. Will be glad to be done with the pins for now though. Good luck, and congrats on your success.


Thanks man.

I am noticing that I have a much harder time getting my but to the gym, feeling a bit lethargic. But I just remind myself what's at stake, and eventually I go, and so far I have been training very hard. And once I get to the gym it's game on, but getting there is harder. I've noticed my strength come down a bit, but that's expected with a testosterone decline.

Size and shape, I look pretty much the same but drier.

No mood "swings". I'd say my mood has improved though. I feel happier more often and I have been laughing more. Small difference but it's there. I think it's cuz I'm sleeping better.

----------


## MODO

Remarkably, no loss of sexual function yet.

Big difference from last time a few years ago...

----------


## Fairdinkydi

Hey mate solid log mate  :Smilie:  i following your advice and doin my own log as it is hard to find a simple test e cycle. I am confused on HCG though as its soo bloody confusing with all different ways to cycle it and expensive so i only have 5000iu what do you recommend? Also how your weight going are you still keeping most of your gains?

----------


## MODO

> Hey mate solid log mate  i following your advice and doin my own log as it is hard to find a simple test e cycle. I am confused on HCG though as its soo bloody confusing with all different ways to cycle it and expensive so i only have 5000iu what do you recommend? Also how your weight going are you still keeping most of your gains?


Thanks man.

So basically what I would do with the 5000 is use it 250 IU twice weekly (500 per week) starting later in the cycle so that you have just enough to get you up to the week before pct. So 9 or 10 weeks prior to pct start it. Stop hcg 7 days before pct.

This worked incredibly well for me. I can't enough say how much smoother my pct is this time and I have lost no size in muscle. I have lost a bit of water, so I look less puffed out, and of course a bit of strength because just having a lower test will make you a bit less strong regardless of muscle. But over all I have kept a lot of gains so far and I'm almost done pct.

Still no loss of sexual function. In a week or two I'm gonna get my test levels checked but I feel fine.

----------


## MODO

...ps, good luck with your log. Post me a link.

----------


## MODO

...I kinda glossed over the weight question. I'm still over 200 lbs.

----------


## MODO

PCT over and I still bench 3 plates! Wooho!

Did lose one rep of it, but can still get it up bout 1 time almost 2

----------


## MODO

This will be the last time I bump this log unless I get questions, which are always welcome.

I am over a month past my last nolva pill and am feeling like a champ. Definitely have retained most of my gains. I seem to be static at 1 and a halfish reps of 3 plates at the bench, which is awesome! I expected to lose more strength a lot faster.

Pct felt sluggish, but I'm totally back to normal. And my sex drive is peaked again. Overall, an excellent cycle and pct which I would strongly recommend to any beginner.

Thanks everyone for the input, see you next cycle.

----------


## Flatus78

Great thread! Thank you so much for this log, and you made nice and very noticeable gains!

----------


## ironbeck

good job!


> Well here is the damage:
> 
> Started at 190 lbs body weight, now about 208 lbs.
> 
> Started benching 225x7, now can do 315x3.
> 
> Started doing 13 pull-ups, now can do 17.
> 
> Pictures coming hopefully tomorrow. Would have had them tonight, but computer keeps crashing on me.

----------

